# Instructor who covers Warrington?



## Araboo27 (14 May 2015)

Hi all, as per the title I'm looking for an instructor - it's for my two young sons and I may have some lungeing lessons myself.  Would appreciate any recommendations


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (16 May 2015)

Gaynor brown is fab, enthusiastic and fun.


----------



## Araboo27 (17 May 2015)

Thanks, she comes to the yard already but someone I spoke to said they think she's too busy to take on any more, I'll send her a message on FB and double check


----------



## Pippity (23 May 2015)

I use Carole Miller, and she's great. She specialises in kids (even though I'm far from being a kid!) and I'm pretty sure she's taking on new clients.


----------

